# Toni Plutonij is a LIAR



## wallstreet (Dec 16, 2008)

Toni is spreading lies in his 10000000s of posts (find something to do in real life dude)

I say it one last time:

SAFELY REMOVE HARDWARE IS NOT NECESSARY when unplugging an USB Device from Windows. I have used SEVERAL different windows pc´s and SEVERAL USBs sticks and devices DAILY for years and out of like 3000 plug-in and plug-outs not one was damaged.

So save yourself some time and remove the stick after the files have copied.

AFTER THE FILES HAVE COPIED.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 16, 2008)

Who is your daddy, and what does he do?
Smells like ban-bait to me.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 16, 2008)

er. hes just being safe.
no need to get your knickers in a knot


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

wallstreet said:
			
		

> Toni is spreading lies in his 10000000s of posts (find something to do in real life dude)
> 
> I say it one last time:
> 
> ...








You're funny..

First of all, you can't talk about my life because you don't know what, where and how much do I do..
I'm very active in my real life due to being one of the most active persons in our music scene, I'm doing lots of covers/music videos and other various stuff..Also, I don't see how this has to do anything with my real life, because I'm the person here who doesn't care for postcount, maybe you have some troubles with it, trust me, being a mod helps to increase posts a fair bit..

After that, I don't want to insult you, but man, you're being ignorant..You have your own experience, and I accept that, but I also talk from my personal experience, because I do the same thing as you (using lots of USB storage daily), and it never happened to me for years, and then I had experience with the corrupted data on one of my microSDs..
I'm not a computer newbie, I'm not stupid or idiot, and after all, I'm VERY careful with my stuff, so I didn't make any mistakes, I waited for all files to be copied, but you never know what Windows are doing in the background! You don't know any post-process that could be happening in the time you're unplugging your storage, and if you don't safely-remove it, you can lost your data..
So you can act all smart here, you can talk anything you want, but I know what happened, and I just shared my opinion..
As I said, it probably won't happen, the case of getting data corrupted is fairly low, BUT IT CAN HAPPEN!
Better safe then sorry..








 You're funny!

EDIT:And this is what I think of your opinion about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, go get em Toni!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 16, 2008)

GRRR, last time i was gonna post it was locked 10 seconds too soon.

You don't have to safety remove if you have write caching off.






EDIT: Where's the software thief part come into it?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

What's the meaning of this topic?


----------



## lolzed (Dec 16, 2008)

he's trying to prove he's better than Toni


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

I can bet this topic's gonna be closed in 5,4,3,2,1...


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Dec 16, 2008)

Apparently Im the only one who sees a connection. OP says it is not safe, Toni says that it CAN happen because it happened to him. Am I the only one seeing the connection here?

Prolonged exposure to radiation can corrupt your data folks!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 16, 2008)

If you've got a point to make, make it in a civil way.
Topic closed.


----------

